# 1954 Schwinn Wasp  20"



## kunzog (May 30, 2010)

A lot of people have never seen one of these.  It is a 1954 Schwinn Wasp. It used the same tank as a 26" womans bike although I have a later one on mine and painted to match. 20" balloon tires.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 31, 2010)

I've never seen a Schwinn Wasp before. It's a beautifully made children's bicycle! Are those white wall tires original to it? They really add to the overall good appearance of the bike!

Dave


----------



## kunzog (May 31, 2010)

The rear ww is original but the front I had to paint


----------

